# Wi. deer clear of CWD no ban for the u.p.



## markbarth (Sep 30, 2008)

GREAT NEWS!!!


http://www.upnorthlive.com/news/story.aspx?id=542975


----------



## traditional (Mar 14, 2007)

You just burst the HTT's bubble.


----------

